# Miac show...



## Steve1962 (Oct 30, 2009)

Anyone here going to the MIAC Show in Toronto next weekend?


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

I am; as well, I'm quite excited it's in Toronto this year. I hate driving out to the airport.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Never been. Maybe some year I can hitch a ride in on the coattails of a friend in the industry.

One of my lost ambitions is to open a music store...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

you and me both mooh. I went to one (miac show) about 20 years ago and it was guitar heaven! I was in the process of setting up a small shop in a flea market but it closed and I never got any farther with it. Life got in the way...lol


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...looked like attendance was way down this year.

the highlight for me was trying out the vintage brand and fret king line of guitars at the midc booth:

JHS &ndash; John Hornby Skewes and Co. Ltd., Musical Merchandise, Amplification and Pro Audio Distributors

virtually every guitar i played (through a tiny ss amp on a clean setting) spoke to me.

i have a very strong sense that the next 3-4 guitars i purchase will be from this company. i've actually lost interest in any other brand.

i also visited the indie guitar booth, and played a myles goodwyn signature - very nice.

i should have spent way more time schmoozing - the opportunities were certainly there. the egnater booth was often empty, with half a dozen amps all sitting there ready to be plugged into.


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey all! Got back from MIAC on Sunday... I was most excited and pleased to see that Reverend guitars were there this year, which was awesome. Attendance did seem down, and a few of my favorite companies to talk to--PRS, Diamond Pedals, and I didn't see Music Man--weren't there. All in all, a good show, though. Yorkville was showing off the first Dark Horse I've ever seen in real life... looked killer, and they had an ES-339 in Pelham Blue, which is another first for me. I had no idea they did those in anything other than burst finishes.

Hmm. Quick review.

TC Polytune = very, very cool, but backordered to hell.
Vintage Guitars = there for the second or third year I've been going. Great guitars, great prices.
Reverend Guitars = Stole the show for me. Killer artist endorsee list--Dan Auerbach from the Black Keys, BOTH guitarists from the Tragically Hip, who both were making an appearance on the Monday, when I unfortunately could not attend--and great tone. Frikkin' GREAT guitars.
Traynor Dark Horse = same as Polytune.
As well, heard some great-sounding saxophones and a cool plastic clarinet-type thing, except there's multiple models in different keys, like saxophones or harmonicas.

People forget pretty easily that it's about business, not so much new stuff, like NAMM. NAMM is the World Expo of the music world; this is where the Canadian industry goes to make deals.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I went on Monday.........did a quick tour of the premises because I could only play hookey for so long.
I want to thank my pal and B3 player Craig McDonald from Cosmo Music for the pass.

Saw my pal Andy Cherna at the Diffussion Audio booth.
Saw Uncle Eric Pykala from The Arts in the parking lot. Of course we had to do a little dealing right there in the lot. Thanks for the Tone Pros studs Eric !!!!! They are living happily on my guitar !!!

Top item for me was the NEW Tyler/Line 6 Variax. If you have played the current version you know it was close but no banana. Good software but average guitar
This new version is beyond belief. First you have a GREAT builder in James Tyler designing and building the guitars, then you have a number of years experience of trial and error from Line 6 in upgrading their software in the guitar. You get 4 times the processing power from the previous version and new clearly superior models of all the guitars they are cloning. 
There will be US versions of the guitars available in the 3500-4500 range. BUT........there are also Korean made versions of the same models in the 1200-1400 range. Made by World Music. Same company that does the off shore PRS guitars. I played the US version for quite awhile then plugged in the Korean..........I could not tell the difference. The magnetic pickups in the guitar are FABULOUS !!!!! Even without all the 21st Century alchemy, it was a GREAT electric guitar.
I was truly blown away by the acoustic guitar tones. We plugged it into a QSC powered Monitor and it sounded better than any piezo equipped acoustic I've ever heard. 
I think they will be shipping in September.














































Cheers
pete


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi all here are some pics from our booth;










The Two Notes VB-101 and VM-202 Speaker/Miking Simulators demo stations. The Diezel Einstein head was run directly into the Torpedo and then the digital out through the daw to the ADAM S3X-V Studio Monitors. The grey guitar is a Suhr M1 Pro Series. The other guitar is a Roland GR guitar used by our demo artists










John Choi's amazing chops: check out his take on Jeff Beck Nadia YouTube - Jeff Beck Nadia by John Choi

and Steve Vai YouTube - Steve Vai For The Love Of God by John Choi


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

The Lehle Switcher demo; a Sunday Driver SW buffer/booster, Parallel M connected to a Vintage Roland RE-201 Space Echo, D Loop, Ilitch Red Distortion and a 1at3 connected to a UK Korg era AC-30. The D Loop and 1at3 are networked using the sGos connection so that one can program six combinations and simultaneously channel switch any combination of the vox's three channels and effect loops. The Parallel impedance matches the Pa level Roland with the guitar level while allowing the direct signal to bypass the loop for a clearer tone and precise balance control


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

That would be me behind a Sleishman Omega drum kit wih 2 gorgeous Sandberg basses behind me. Sleishman drums use shells that are free-floating and they sound like cannons. The neighbouring booths really appreciated the ClearSonic panel we got from Coll Audio.

The pink guitar that appears in a few of the photos is a Suhr Classic Antique with Silent Single Coils










Here's the front of the booth with ADAM S4X-H, A5X and A8X with our 24/96 5.1 demo theatre behind it

Thanks to everyone who came by to check out the gear. BTW the Reverend Six Gun LE at their booth was totally awesome and we ordered 4 of them on the spot!

Andy


----------

